# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Problema

## AuGuSt_

*Ne nje qese ka 84 zara te kuq dhe te verdhe Nese propabiliteti per te nxjere nje zar te kuq eshte 0,25 sa zare te verdhe jane?


Sa shkronja te medha te shtypit te alfabetit tone kane vetem  nje drejtez simetrie?*

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Shkronja I !!

Sa per problemin e pare ende nuk kemi mberritur ne lenden e MAtematikes tek PROBABLITETI, ama jemi gati edhe per nja dy a tri mesime !!

Ju pershendes !!

----------


## VOLSIV

Zara te verdhe jane 0.75*84

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Nese ne nje autobus ka 40 karrige dhe ne to jane ulur 41 persona, sa persona do t'i binin me koke nje karrige !!?? (shume e thjeshte)

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

E di ndokush zgjidhjen !!??

----------


## majla

Nje per cdo karrige..Ai qe eshte teper eshte ulur ne toke.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Me fal majla por nuk eshte kjo pergjigja e sakte !!

Ka ndonje ide dikush tjeter !!??

----------

